
UK Comedian Mark Watson is doing a 24-hour livestream raising money for charity - httpsterio
https://www.twitch.tv/watsoncomedy
======
httpsterio
Like the title states, Mark is raising money for several charities affected by
the COVID-19 situation. I know it's slightly off-topic on what's usually on
HN, but the pandemic has affected society on all levels and this is for the
better of our society.

